# First Dealership Service...Perfect!!!



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

That's a great post ParisTNDude! I am so glad that you had such a positive experience at your dealership and decided to share it with Cruze Talk! Keep enjoying your TD! :sigh:

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

After reading all the horror stories about incompetent dealerships it's refreshing to read about a good one. What's the name of your dealership?


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Great write up, we all need to hear those positive uneventful stories sometimes instead of just the bad!


----------



## Cruze2.0Diesel (Jun 30, 2013)

Perfect, good dealership and friendly service the way it should be. That's how you build trust and repeat customers.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Sounds like a road trip to me for good service. Not that far from Cinti. LOL According to the Google search on Paris TN get to see the Eiffel tower also.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Patman said:


> Sounds like a road trip to me for good service. Not that far from Cinti. LOL According to the Google search on Paris TN get to see the Eiffel tower also.




It wasn't uncommon for people to leave for good service. In Alexandria, Va I tried to wait till I can make it to Cherry Hill, NJ Subaru dealership where it was minutes from the brands headquarters. Maryland guys was going to PA for service in my Mazda days. Find out how far your car insurance company will tow you, In VA USAA told me 300 some odd miles years ago.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I don't know that I ever posted much about it (can't remember) but I had a similar experience at Staffilino Chevrolet in Martins Ferry Ohio and would recommend them to anybody.


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

Great to hear! I called up my dealer about a month before. Taking it in for 7500 mile service at the beginning of Feb. They said they've been stocking Dexos2 and the oil filter since Oct, so that's good. I did have to tall them about the DEF and draining the fuel filter. They were supposed to call me back to confirm, but have not hears back yet. I'll just chat with them when it gets closer. I didn't buy from this dealer, but they had 2 or 3 TDs in stock when I was looking so they probably have a clue.


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

Lol still hard to trust dealerships when the employees don't even know that there is a diesel

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I too had a positive experience with the Holden dealer, then again they have been servicing the diesel Cruze since 2009, so I suppose they should be up to speed on them.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

obermd said:


> After reading all the horror stories about incompetent dealerships it's refreshing to read about a good one. What's the name of your dealership?


Pepper's Automotive Group...they sell Toyota, Chrysler, Buick, GMC, Chevy...good guys.



Patman said:


> Sounds like a road trip to me for good service. Not that far from Cinti. LOL According to the Google search on Paris TN get to see the Eiffel tower also.


When you decide to make the trip, be sure to let me know and I will give you the 5 minute tour...that's all it would take to see Walmart and the Eifel Tower....lol.



titanman2789 said:


> Lol still hard to trust dealerships when the employees don't even know that there is a diesel
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I guess I understand that somewhat, but from a business standpoint, it's hard to justify intensive training on something you may never need. I am an auto enthusiast...mostly Chevy, but I would venture to say, I probably know more about most Ford products than the typical service technician...besides, they have a service manual that tells them step by step how to do everything. I know many of our Cruzetalkers do their own oil and filter service and they probably knew very little about the task until they decided to do it. At that time, they probably got an education by coming to this website...lol!


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

Yeah I get what you are saying. I guess I was the one that brought my dealer up to speed on the Cruze diesel. 

I'm confident now that things will be done correctly. 

I think that maybe the issue is coming from the fact that the Cruze diesel requires a special oil, not that techs don't know what they are doing. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Yes the proper oil is the biggest concern on this vehicle. Figuring out how to do the oil change isn't too hard. Finding the oil filter if you have no clue where to look could be a bit tricky.


----------

